# unidentified picture



## papagaleros (Mar 25, 2009)

hello,

can anyone please identify this plane?
there was another picture with these 2 guys and the plane, I could see the iron cross on the tail; so I assume it is german? It has 121 written on it


----------



## D.James (Mar 25, 2009)

I believe it to be a Ufag C.I built by Ungarische Flugzeugfabrik of the Austro-Hungarian empire, entering service in 1918...The Austro-Hungarian empire also used a variant of the iron cross. Note the exhaust manifolds of the Hiero 6-cylinder, liquid cooled inline, 230 hp engine and coolant tank mounted above the upper wing.














The Phönix C.I used the same engine and coolant set-up, but the contours of the observers position don't look quite right. Built by Phönix Flugzeug-Werke also Austro-Hungarian.


----------



## D.James (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm..then again, looking at the strutting of the upperwing.. It may be the Phönix C.I ...I'm thinking Phönix Flugzeug-Werke may have built the variant under liscense... They appear to have been used in service by several allied countries post war, probably as a part of repriations.


----------



## D.James (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay, here we go, according to Rand McNally:
Both types were derieved from the Hansa-Brandenburg C.II, independantly of each other. The Ufag didn't climb as well but had greater speed and was used in low altitude situations, the Phönix in high altitudes.The Phönix was produced under license, postwar, by Sweden through 1920.






If you do have a clear view of the tail in your other photograph, it should be a dead giveaway...


----------



## papagaleros (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks guys; I`ll try and take the other picture off the guy this weekend; chances are that it is the hungarian one; he also has a pic of a live execution, are there any such colectors ? (i`ll be posting as soon as I have it/them)


----------



## Graeme (Mar 26, 2009)

D.James said:


> Hmmm..then again, looking at the strutting of the upperwing.. It may be the Phönix C.I



That's my thought as well. The strutting looks different to the Ufag and that one long strut from the top wing to mid-engine nacelle (seen in the background just near the left aviator's right shoulder) is found on the Phonix C.1. But as you said the tail configuration will clinch it.


----------

